# McCants or Green?



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I think this is going to be the biggest debate... It is going to come down to who turns out better... Is Green going to be special? I believe both contracts expire at the end of this season and I don't see both resigning... Chances are McCants would head to the Celtics to be with KG... But I am just curious... what are your guys thoughts?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Who will become the free agents in '08? I must know!


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

good problem to have really, considering they are such different players and we have a season to use them both and see where the teams needs lie.
i like mccants more personally, i could definately see him to boston for the MLE next season to be with garnett, the trade would have hurt him.

all injuries aside i think mccants has a better shot to be better, although greens sheer talent and athleticism gives him the chance to be special.

so yeah im not sure lol.

oh and im still saying 'we' guess i am a wolves fan at heart hehe


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

I keep forgetting McCants is on the Timberwolves roster.

Neither's proven anything to me.
However, McCants was a pretty good college player, whilst Green is a pretty good dunker.
That's about it..

Green has the potential, but McCants actually has some skills.
Neither's great, and I wouldn't play either of them big minutes if it wasn't a rebuilding team.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

McCants showed promise towards the end of his rookie year and then he got hurt. He came back mid season last year off the injury, so he was a little behind. I think he could be the better of the two... But Green reminds me a lot of T-Mac...


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Green should fit our explosive atheltic out the wazoo 6th man role.

Foye
McCants/Green
Gomes/ Brewer
Cookie
Jefferson


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

I'll take Grang... probably Green. But he did seem to get his bigger stats by taking more shots and maybe garbage starts.

Still, 16 PPG as a starter and equally effective as a reserve in half the minutes. Can shoot the 3 and dunk real hard... of course many other things matter, but that's a deadly range of talent. Coming out he had good defensive reviews.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

McCants is going on his 3rd year and has yet to show himself to even be a worthy rotation player. I don't know if either guy will work out, but the clock is ticking on McCants.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Green


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Green has not yet shown he's ready to start.


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

Shawn Marion or Cuttino Mobley ask yourself that. Thats what they'll be in 3 to 4 yrs.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

It's a tough call to be honest. I loved McCants in college, but he hasn't shown an overly large amount in the pros. But neither has Green, besides he's still raw.

Green has far more upside though, so if I'm picking one or the other it's gotta be Green.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

the sooner ricky is out of the way the sooner we will know the answer to this question


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

TheTruth34 said:


> Shawn Marion or Cuttino Mobley ask yourself that. Thats what they'll be in 3 to 4 yrs.


No, McCants actually plays defense so he isn't like Mobley, and Green doesn't play defense so he can't be Marion.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

moss_is_1 said:


> No, McCants actually plays defense so he isn't like Mobley, and Green doesn't play defense so he can't be Marion.


i was actually surprised with mccants D when ive seen him more recently, much better than it was in his rookie year anyway.

be great for him to actually be a 'strong' point on defense then his offense wouldnt be under so much scrutiny


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Green is only slightly less dense than a neutron star. He'll be lucky to be in the league in 3-4 years. If you want to see a best case scenario for Green, it's Ricky Davis. A physically talented player that bounced around the league for five or six years before the lights finally went on. Unfortunately the lights just aren't that bright.

McCants actually looked pretty good for someone coming back from micro-fracture surgery. The T'wolves definitely shouldn't have taken him (they should have drafted Granger, as they were in desperate need of a 3), but he'll still be better than Gerald Green.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Wonder if Gerald will enter the dunk comp again..



hey its somethin right lol


----------

